# Head questions



## Grambo427 (Jan 24, 2013)

So I was under the hood today looking for the cause of belt squeal and noticed the heads. There's a 243 stamped into the casting and a long number that is underneath that on the passenger side head. the number begins with 519. Is this the gm part number because my web searches didn't get any hits. It's an 06 M6. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

243 is the head for an LS6/LS2.


----------

